# timeline



## johnp

How do you say timeline in French?  Merci!

c'est une "ligne de temps" n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Benjy

from what i've seen ligne de temps is fine but be careful.. it can be ligne du temps depending on the context


----------



## tchev

It might be _ligne de temps_ in an historical context, but I'n not fully convinced. I'm sure there is another word in a project managment context but can't find it now. And also a more general expression but can't remember it neither... Sorry.


----------



## Nywoe

I think ligne de temps is fine...For instance, if you are drawing a timeline on which you are indicated events, that would be a ligne de temps...But as the others said, if you are using it in a different context, there might be a preferable translation.

N.


----------



## valerie

I've never used ligne de temps. 
If timeline is a schedule of events, for example in a project, I use:

le planning, le plan (de travail), peut-être le calendrier (?), but this last one can be a interference from my part with spanish.

Probably knowing the sentence would be useful to help you more accurately


----------



## Login

As for me, I've never heard _ligne "de" temps_...
I use _ligne du temps _only in historical context and _planning, agenda,... _like Valerie for other cases.
But actually I rarely use those "business related words" in French as I work in English...


----------



## Nywoe

So, with what word do you, Login and Val, use to refer to a line marked with dates with a specifical scale on which are indicated events (in French of course)??

N.


----------



## valerie

My son has learned in his history class 'la frise historique', which shows the different periods in history: prehistoire / antiquité / moyen-age/...

Is this the timeline you are refering to? if not, give us more context, like what is your timeline for, which specific scale, which period in the history, which type of events...


----------



## Chris_Anversois

I went to my IE translator and it gave me " horaire " ( timetable ). If it is a synonym of deadline,I got " date limite.

Chris.


----------



## Nywoe

valerie said:
			
		

> My son has learned in his history class 'la frise historique', which shows the different periods in history: prehistoire / antiquité / moyen-age/...
> 
> Is this the timeline you are refering to? if not, give us more context, like what is your timeline for, which specific scale, which period in the history, which type of events...


I don't mean any specific timeline...Just the general method used to illustrate the dates of the occurance of events.

Here, there are three of them (they are sometimes, of course, in slightly different formats, but always for the same general purpose):


----------



## Login

Nywoe said:
			
		

> So, with what word do you, Login and Val, use to refer to a line marked with dates with a specifical scale on which are indicated events (in French of course)??
> 
> N.


 Well, I'm stuck ! I can't think about something else than "ligne du temps".
 Maybe, "représentation événementielle" ?


----------



## Login

Chris_Anversois said:
			
		

> I went to my IE translator and it gave me " horaire " ( timetable ). If it is a synonym of deadline,I got " date limite.
> 
> Chris.


 Hello Chris,

 "Horaire" will be used specifically to talk about train, bus, flight schedule,... 
 When refering to supermarket, town hall, .... you will say "horaire d'ouverture" (opening hours).


----------



## Lulu

How about  *un chronologique* for a timeline ? 
Lulu


----------



## Nywoe

Lulu said:
			
		

> How about *un chronologique* for a timeline ?
> Lulu


 
Chronologique is unfortunately an adjective (not a noun) as far as I know....but there may be something in that family of words that is what we are looking for....

N.


----------



## Cath.S.

If it refers to history, it is usually translated as "chronologie". You can also talk about " séquence/suite temporelle".
Ligne de temps is a literal translation from the English "timeline".


----------



## valerie

To the example of Nywoe, I would also say chronologie, for example: 'chronologie des événements précédant la seconde guerre mondiale', even if this word does not refer specifically to a scheme (a 'chronologie' may be only text explaining the different events)


----------



## greenfigured

This might be a suitable phrase
Histoire Calendrier


----------



## Lulu

Yes of course , Nywoe, I should have known that chrononlogique was an adjective only.  So what about "plan de montage chronologique "  ?   I saw this somewhere.
Lulu.


----------



## valerie

Plan de montage means instructions (with schemes) to build something (a machine, a toy, furniture) that you have bought in parts...


----------



## Lulu

Alors, peut-être * le plan chronologique* ou *le schéma  chronologique * ?
Lulu


----------



## Chris_Anversois

*Hi everyone:
                    I asked a host ( it's a lady),those hosts got teacher status,and asked her for the 100% correct solution answer of the translation timeline into French,so here follows her reply and together with the grammatical explanation she gave me. 
Here it is:  As to your question, it's probably Ligne de temps if one sees it as carte de visite, billet de bus, salle de classe. In cases like this, noun + noun that is the rule. And then if the second noun is modified by an adjective or a clause, then it becomes definite and we have du instead of de.But if I say it aloud, I would go for ligne du temps.*


----------



## Nywoe

Thanks Chris! That clarifies for "de" vs. "du", but is that also how she would definitely refer to a timeline??


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Hi Nywoe:

She ends like you could read with " But if I say it aloud, I would go for ligne du temps " . So my guess is that grammatically and spoken language seem not following the same rule.She's got no other explanation,but she is a very experienced host /teacher since many years. So I trust her answer and follow her advice.I'm afraid that here ends my part of the solution and thanks to Martine.

Bonne chance,

Chris.


----------



## Danielle

In Management, a timeline is 'horaire'.


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Last reply sent today is this one:

From: *SuperJuJu* (SuperJuJ1)  4:34 am To: *ChrisAnversois* (ChrisAnverso)  (11 of 15)  2413.11 in reply to 2413.4 Selon Google, il y a 1000% plus d'entrées pour "ligne du temps" que pour "ligne de temps".                              À l'école, on disait "ligne du temps".


----------



## chch

I looked up "chronologie" at word reference and it said that it was a chronology (des événements) and it said that it was a noun, i'm wondering if maybe that's the word every1's looking 4!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Cath.S.

chch said:
			
		

> I looked up "chronologie" at word reference and it said that it was a chronology (des événements) and it said that it was a noun, i'm wondering if maybe that's the word every1's looking 4!?!?!?!?!?!?


Got there first, mate!  
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=82126&postcount=19


----------



## Ze Zeum

I can't recall using the terms "ligne de temps" or "ligne du temps" . I would have called it "axe chronologique".


----------



## maellita

A l'école lorsque l'on étudie l'histoire on place des dates sur une FRISE CHRONOLOGIQUE.


----------



## Gil

maellita said:


> A l'école lorsque l'on étudie l'histoire on place des dates sur une FRISE CHRONOLOGIQUE.



Bingo!


> Une frise chronologique ou ligne du temps est une représentation linéaire qui associe des événements à leurs positions dans le temps le long d'une échelle graduée, ce en quoi elle se rapproche d'une chronologie. Elle permet de montrer l'ordre chronologique dans lequel ils se sont déroulés. On parle, par exemple, de la ligne du temps d'une civilisation pour représenter ses grands événements de part et d'autre d'une flèche qui part des temps les plus reculés et qui va vers le futur.


Source : "Wiki"


----------



## Lulu

_Une frise chronologique ou ligne du temps est une représentation linéaire... _

Enfin!  Merci à vous deux.

Lulu


----------



## BMR

Nywoe said:


> So, with what word do you, Login and Val, use to refer to a line marked with dates with a specifical scale on which are indicated events (in French of course)??
> 
> N.



I'd suggest : _un axe temps, l'axe du temps_


----------



## jfgouin

Que dire de "Calendrier prévisionnel" pour une traduction de timeline?


----------



## Sweetnersmiling

sorry, I didn't have the courage to check all the answers... but a timeline is un HISTORIQUE in french, if that refers to key dates in X's history, that's it. For example, a firm always makes a timeline when they want to present the firm. Like, In 1999 the firm acquires a new machine, bla bla bla.
Now I want to know, cause i have to translate a timeline actually but I prefered translate it by "some key dates in X's history" rather than "timeline" I thought it was more idiomatic, what do you think?


----------



## jfgouin

"Historique" is also a good translation of timeline depending on the context. With "Calendrier prévisionnel", I was referring to a Business/project management context specifically when timeline refers to future tasks. "Agenda" would work in that context too. "Ligne de temps" seems commonly used in Québec so it depends also who you are working for.
What's really bugging me is that I am almost certain that a specific translation exists for timeline but it has been hanging on the tip on my tongue for a while now...
Cheers,


----------



## Rege

Hi All,

I use timeline as "délais" or "échéance"
A timeline is multiple "small" deadline till you achieve to accomplish a project isn't it ?

"Ligne de temps" won't be used in this context.


----------



## lexiconnaissance

How about "un schéma chronologique"?

I like "frise chronologique", but does that imply visuals also?


----------



## maellita

Yes it does, lexiconnaissance. 
Here are some examples:
http://www.france5.fr/2gm/W00399/6/110860.cfm
http://www.melchior.fr/melchior/melchior.nsf/allbyID/6213958450914E51C1256E8D0049FB7A
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikip%C3%A9dia:Frise_chronologique


----------



## lexiconnaissance

So what would a timeline be without visuals, with just dates and events......?

could "schéma chronologique" work?


----------



## jonasfan4ever

c'est CADRE CHRONOLOGIQUE. 

oui, ca pourrait etre ligne du temps aussi.


----------



## Yogayantra

I've got a sentence here in which 'timeline' is explained:
... how you organize your experiences in a time sequence, or what we call your personal timeline." (from a book on NLP)


----------



## psdon1

Bonjour.   My question is along these same lines except that I am seeking to learn a French translation for "Timeline" in the Facebook context?   Any thoughts or would it still be best translated in this sense as ligne du temps?  Merci!


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je ne sais pas si ça s'adapte à tous les contextes, mais dans mon métier, la _timeline_, on appelle ça une "_bande rythmo". _


----------



## Arzhela

Oui Hirondelled'hiver mais c'est très limité à notre métier


----------



## Already-Seen

psdon1 said:


> Bonjour.   My question is along these same lines except that I am seeking to learn a French translation for "Timeline" in the Facebook context?   Any thoughts or would it still be best translated in this sense as ligne du temps?  Merci!


For what it's worth, in the French version of the app, they use 'Journal' as a translation.


----------



## Arzhela

French translations for "Timeline" may be, depending on the context :
- chronologie
- frise chronologique
- marge (temporelle)
- calendrier
- fourchette (de temps)
- ligne temporelle
- délai (imposé)
And we surely could find some more in the same kind.


----------



## wildan1

Some of the above French terms  (_marge, fourchette, délai_) match more with _"time frame"_ than _timeline. _

But it all depends on context--these terms in both languages are not all interchangeable.


----------

